# Heatsoaked gto



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it just me, or do these motors really lose a lot of hp/tq whenever you've been driving a long time in hot weather? I drove my car around for about 4 hours today and man did it lose some balls when it was really hot. I thought mainly turbocharged cars were plagued by heatsoak, but I guess I was wrong, I don't recall my ls1 camaro being as prone to heat as the gto. Perhaps there is a fan upgrade or possibly fan/radiator combo upgrade we could do to these cars.. Suggestions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

get a REAL cold air intake. all of the commercial intakes are like sticking your head under a blanket and then rebreathing the air. it's hard to get fresh air in that way


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I just bought a 160 degree thermo. I think that will help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I just bought a 160 degree thermo. I think that will help.


that makes the engine cooler but it does that at the expense of blowing even more hot air into your engine bay. the power killing problem is air intake temps and the ability of the sensor to read them quickly. the therm doesn't really address either of those issues.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I just bought a 160 degree thermo. I think that will help.


You need to program your cooling fans to come on at 160 degrees, also for that thermostat to be truely effective. Otherwise, your thermostat may open at 160, but the fans will still not cut on until 208 degrees, thus still running the car at about 208 degrees.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> You need to program your cooling fans to come on at 160 degrees, also for that thermostat to be truely effective. Otherwise, your thermostat may open at 160, but the fans will still not cut on until 208 degrees, thus still running the car at about 208 degrees.


How do you program the fan?:confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> How do you program the fan?:confused


Aftermarket tuner (Diablo Sport, Power Programmer, ect.), or send out the PCM.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOG YOUR IATs. you're still comfusing ECT and IAT. you'll see when the fans come on your IATs go UP^


----------

